# What's a fella to do? Help.......



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok all,

I have acquired several of the 27MHz Train Engineer's so I now have three old style controls (2 channel), one new style control, 6 of the main receivers (27MHz). I also have 2 of the 75MHz Aristo Train Engineers hand controls with 5 of the in train modules. I also have two of the 10A Aristo Power supplies. 

As a point of reference the 27MHz works fine for anywhere I need to run my trains (the back yard is limited to 125 ft X 70 ft). I have not tested the 75MHz items yet but I suspect my range is fine for what I would need.
Also letting everyone know I will probably have three loops running in the back yard. 

So here is my issue. Do I sell all of what I have and break down and get a newer (i.e. 2.4GHz) or standardize on a newer model of one of the fine RC's units that I see individuals talking about here on the forums?

My ideal is to run every train by itself. I do know where people have put the older 27MHz units in trailer cars and make a make shift "in cab" control system. Thoughts and ideas? Since nothing has been installed inside anything yet this is the time for me to make a decision. I am VERY open to individuals feedback and experiences. I do not need to be bleeding edge in technology but by the same token I do like many of the newer features and functions.

One more thing, can I provide a power supply per loop safely (as long as the polarity is the same direction and I would have isolators between each section!)? 

Rich


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want to go on the cheap, stay with what you have. If you like running your trains in opposite directions and blowing the horns and running lights and 32 different functions, and its Easy Peasey to install in Aristo Engines, then go with QSI/G-wire!! If you know a little about wiring you can get the adapter board for $18 and wire QSI/G-wire into your bachmanns or any other loco but the Aristo's are plug n play, install system and be up and running in less than 45 mins!! Plus if you do like I did put your QSI/Gwire into a power boxcar of some type with batteries and then you just mu to the aristos or bachmanns or any other loco, and away you go. Could do a couple 3 boxcar setups, and then you only buy 3 setups instead of one for each loco!! I have TE's and I hardly use them anymore since I went battery/Rc with the QSI/G-wire!! Also no hasle of wiring blocked track. And the QSI system will work battery or track power too. You can power up your track with the Ultima power pack, and then let QSI take over from there. You can go track power or battery. Only thing on track power I run two independent loops so I can power up one eventually, and run battery on the inside one. or not power up and run battery on both in opposite directions with out the wiring of independent block setups. Regal 

I think you have seen my site before but if you go to my you tube site everything in there including the current or most recent video is of QSI/G-wire that last one of the Pa/Pb is the two locos Mu'd together and then mu'd to the battery boxcar, soon to be done in a like version of the pass set which I have just obtained, and will be putting all the electronics into a USA baggage car to house them and then be a more prototypical setup instead of the freight boxcar behind the pb unit for power and control and that will be replaced by a baggage car. Regal 

YouTube - 7485jerry's Channel


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Mount your old receivers in trains with batteries and enjoy them! Someday, when one conks and you can't get a replacement, replace it with whatever is current, or available cheaply 'cause everybody else is trading up.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For now I'd stay with what you have and mount your 27 in a trail car. Should work fine. The 75s have range issues. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree, The 27s are one of the rare items that Aristo makes that works really well. Ive been hording them up off of Ebay and other places cause these guys are trading up. also you can buy the acces receiver to add to it to ring the horn and bell. I now have a box full of these.............Just call me a 27 mhz TE Whore..............


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Me too I have been hording 27s too.....I have about 6 with 4 transmitters. I have 5 of the old style Air Wire Recievers and one Transmitter. I agree use what you got till they konk out.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If they're capable of doing what you need them to do, there's no reason to switch to something else. If you're wanting on-board control of your trains, know that the original trackside TE board is going to be somewhat problematic to fit in small-to-medium locomotives, and if you want accessory control in addition to that, you'll have to add the accessory receiver, which takes up more space. Fitting everything into a box car or large tender shouldn't be an issue; some large diesels should have ample room under the hood as well (especially things like the Fs, Es, FAs, and PAs whose body is full-width). Since you've also got the 75mHz transmitters, you can get the smaller 75mHz on-board receivers and their smaller accessory controllers for the tighter installations. There's a distinct reason the old 27mHz controls are still in use... they work well. Why change for the sake of changing? Unless you need the higher functionality (consisting, etc.), buy more track instead.  

Later, 

K


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

My many thanks to all that responded (including those of you that were willing to take the time on the phone). Now that being said, I still have not made up my mind. I am going to ask a question on batteries and see what everyone thinks about a source of batteries that I have. That might influence my direction. 

Rich


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 27mhz TE will work just fine on batteries, just remove them from the plastic case when installing in box cars or tenders. 

The 75 mhz will work from anything and are not polarity sensitive. I used the black-Kat antenna on mine.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have put Trackside TEs inside FAs, F3s, [or B units for the locos], and in the tender of the Pacific and LGB Mikado successfully.

Jim C.


----------

